

Ask HN: Options to Add Classifieds to Site? - freewheel

What are the options to add classified ads to a website? Has anybody done this for web classified ad listings like Wufoo has for web forms? I would like to be able to charge per listing and have payment processing built into the platform.
======
Shooter
Several companies have come out with what you describe (and variations
thereof), but I don't know of any companies that have been able to achieve
enough success that they were able to maintain a business doing it for very
long.

As with almost everything else, there are a few companies that own US patents
that cover some of the basic processes involved. As long as business method
patents still cover this type of stuff, it's a legal risk. The payment aspect,
while obviously beneficial, just adds another layer of headaches.

EdgeIO probably got the most coverage of companies that were working in this
area because they had an interesting model. They no longer exist, but another
company bought their assets/IP. There were also several companies that
concentrated on specific verticals (jobs, autos, etc.) and some of those are
still around...none are exactly setting the world on fire.

